# Elvira's Back - New album on iTunes



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the info I love Elvira and have all her cd's and movies. I will go check out Itunes right now.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

That is wonderfull I am so glad she has come back.. cant wait for the new movie!!!!


----------



## TarantulaMama (Jul 30, 2010)

I was very disappointed last year when I checked itunes for Elvira. Nuthin'.

Then, a few days ago, I was there looking for new Halloween music and .... THERE SHE WAS!!!!!!!!! I was so glad she's released Gravest Hits. My favorites are "Here Comes the Bride" and "Haunted House".

Elvira rocks!

TMama


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

they have some Elvira episodes over at hulu, if you didn't know already
http://www.hulu.com/elviras-movie-macabre
http://www.hulu.com/the-search-for-the-next-elvira


----------

